# Caseking setzt bestellstatus auf komplett obwohl noch kein Versand!



## Agathon343 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mir bei caseking vor ein paar Tagen per Vorkasse,  um 1187 Euro ein paar schöne teile bestellt:

Mainboard
Prozessor
Gehäuse
Netzteil
RAM

Heute morgen wurde mein Status auf "komplett bezahlt" gesetzt und um ca 19:00 erhalte ich die meldung: "Bestellung komplett abgeschlossen" mit einer tracking id.
Als ich dann etwas später versuche das paket zu Orten,  dachte ich mir noch nix, als da stand, es sei noch nicht an gls übergeben worden, da ich meinte, es sei Koch nicht im Lager angekommen.

Falsch gedacht! 
Jetzt um 04:01 morgens hat sich daran nichts geändert u eine schnelle Status Abklärung per Google brachte mir die Erkenntnis,  dass caseking sich gerade male mühe gemacht hat,  das Etikett für den Versand online auszudrucken, aber ohne Letztlich en Versand den Status auf komplett gesetzt hat.

Es mag ungeduldig erscheinen, aber wenn ich bei einer bestellsumme von fast 1200 Euro noch Versandkosten zu bezahlen habe, dann erwarte ich mir gefälligst auch, dass ein Paket noch am selben tag, ab Erhalt der Zahlung,  an den paketdienst übergeben wird, wenn man schon den Status der Bestellung auf komplett stellt. Ich hätte die teile noch vor Montag gebraucht und da bei uns gls seine Pakete von der Post ausliefern lässt (glücklicherweise), habe ich mit Samstag gerechnet, da caseking ja gerne damit wirbt das paket noch am selben tag zu versenden.

Wenn der Status wenigstens auf "fertig zum versand" lauten würde, wäre es für mich ok gewesen, aber die Bestellung als komplett zu listen ist nicht korrekt, wenn das Paket noch im caseking Lager vor sich hin wartet. 
Der höhere Preis bei caseking war für mich durch die schnelle Abwicklung gerechtfertigt und über die sache mit den Versandkosten hab ich deswegen auch hinweg gesehen,  aber falscher Status, kein Versand und dann noch lieferkosten trotz höherer Preise,  bei bestellwert von fast 1200€ is nicht mehr ok. Meine teile werden wohl frühestens Montag eintreffen, wenn gls nicht auch noch schlampt (ich bin verlohren xD) 

Hier ist eindeutig Nachholbedarf bei caseking! Ich sehr keinen Grund nochmal dort zu bestellen, wenn der höhere Preis nichtmal den Vorteil eines schnellen Versands bietet, auch wenn das auf manche ungeduldig erscheinen mag, aber die Mitbewerber schaffen das doch auch und zwar schneller und billiger und nicht über gls! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jeretxxo (9. Dezember 2016)

Sorry, aber ich seh nur mimimi, ich hab zu spät bestellt, mein Paket kommt erst am Montag ... mimimi.

Wenn das Paket in dem Trolly für die Auslieferung bzw. für den Paketdienst liegt, ist das Paket auch fertig.
Und mal ehrlich, ein halber Werktag ab Bestellung und das Paket liegt bereits Versandbereit im Warenausgang, das ist normal und vorallem auch sehr zügig.
Ich weiß nicht woher deine Erwartungshaltung kommt, aber das ist sehr guter Branchendurchschnitt.


----------



## yingtao (9. Dezember 2016)

Wenns per GLS kommt hast du wohl den Standardvresand genommen der bis zu 5 Werktage dauern kann. 1 Tag bis die Sendung für den Versand fertig ist, 1 Tag bis es vom Transportunternehmen abgeholt wird und bis zu 3 Tage bis die Sendung zugestellt wird. In der Regel werden 2-3 mal am Tag Sendungen von den Versandunternehmen abgeholt und sind dann innerhalb eines Werktages da. Du hast bestellt, bezahlt und noch am selben Tag wurde deine Sendung von Caseking bearbeitet und in den Versand gebracht. Caseking hat da dann schon recht schnell gehandelt und alles gemacht was die machen können. Das GLS und andere Versandunternehmen nur zu bestimmten Zeiten Sendungen abholen ist auch normal. Wenn du heute mittag nochmal nachguckst steht da wahrscheinlich dass es bereits abgeholt und im nächsten Versandzentrum bearbeitet wurde.

Wenn du die Ware schneller haben willst, musst du die entsprechende Versandoption nehmen wie Evening oder Morning Express (gibt es bei der DHL und weiß nicht ob Caseking die Optionen anbietet) die nochmal ein paar Euro mehr kosten (ca. 15€ Versandkosten) was bei einem Bestellwert von 1200€ den Braten nicht fett machen wird. Bei den Express-Varianten kommt dann einer sofort (innerhalb von 1-2 Stunden) mit nem Transporter und holt die Ware ab.

Ich weiß nicht wo deine Erwartungshaltung herkommt aber bei Caseking und jeden anderen Händler werden Bestellungen gleich behandelt, unabhängig davon ob es um eine Bestellsumme von 20€ oder 2000€ geht.


----------



## slasher (9. Dezember 2016)

Wer hätte das gedacht, das 2 Wochen vor Weihnachten die Waren nicht sofort am gleichen Tag versendet werden!?

Also ein kleines bisschen Geduld sollte schon machbar sein. Das ein Onlinehändler die Sachen nicht mehr nach 19:00 Uhr verschickt, sollte wie bei jedem anderen Händler eigentlich klar und normal sein.
Zudem, gerade in der Vorweihnachtszeit sollte man Montags bestellen, damit, wenn man Glück hat die Sachen ggf. Freitag eintrudeln.

Und Zur Zeit wirst du sicher nicht der erste und letzte sein der was bestellt hat, und etwas länger auf seine Sachen wartet.


----------



## Malkolm (9. Dezember 2016)

Solltest du dich wegen dieses wirklich unerhörten Verhaltens seitens caseking nicht lieber an die internationale Presse wenden? Hier im Forum liest das doch kaum jemand!


----------



## Agathon343 (9. Dezember 2016)

Leute ^^
Mir ging es im Grunde um den Status! Ich halte es für nicht korrekt einen bestellstatus auf komplett zu setzen, wenn die wahre im Lager liegt.  Eigentlich finde ich sogar, dass man jenen Status des "komplett" erst setzen sollte, wenn die wahre angekommen ist, aber das wäre phrasenreiterei.

Fakt ist: caseking ist teurer als andere,
Es wirbt mit 24h Service 
Und 15€ Standart Versand bei 1190 eueo is nicht wenig.

Ich wollte vor allem anregen, dass es nett wäre, eine Statusmeldung zu entwerfen, die dem Kunden auf einen Blick sagt:  gut, Bestellung zum versand verpackt u wartet auf Lieferanten.  Eben  "Bestellung befindet sich im versand" zb 

Ich hab nicht gestern oder vorgestern bestellt, sondern vor ca 6 Tagen.  ^^  aber Vorkasse dauert seine zeit, da kann caseking nix für u ich erwarte Sucher nicht dass sie die Ware verpacken, wenn kein Geld da is. 
Das wäre logistisch nicht tragbar.

Caseking hat sogesehen vorbildliche Arbeit geleistet,  bis zu dem Moment, in dem der Status umgesetzt wurde.
Weder hab ich gesagt caseking sei schuld dass ich meine wahre nicht erhalte wenn ich sie brauche, noch dass sie grob fahrlässig waren.
Es is eher die erstmalige Freude, die durch die Enttäuschung abgelöst wird, wenn man erkennt was "Bestellung komplett abgeschlossen" bedeutet.

Der höhere Preis bei caseking sollte ebenfalls doch eine Berechtigung in der Serviceleistung haben,  oder etwa nicht? 
Für das Gehäuse habe ich 21 Euro mehr bezahlt, als es sein hätte müssen.
Für das Netzteil 11 und den Prozessor 17 Euro. 
Die ram waren ein Angebot und der Preis für diese dadurch mehr als fair.

Wenn eine Seite damit wirbt, dass die wahre noch qm selben tag raus geht und indirekt durch ihren Service die preise zu decken sucht, zumindest laut medialer Übermittlung, so ist das absolut ok, solange dann nicht zügiger Verarbeitung durch falsche Status Meldungen einher gehen.

Wieso wurde der Status "komplett abgedchlossen" nicht erst heute gesetzt?
Das ist es, worauf ich hinaus will. 
Caseking hat ansonsten einen schön gestalteten Shop,  
Bearbeitung und geld Annahme kaufen zügig und die Mitarbeiter sind freundlich.  Keinesfalls will ich das schlecht reden.

Aber Leistungen mit denen man wirbt nicht einzuhalten und dann aber über den Status suggerieren es sei anders, is nicht ok.  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Agathon343 (9. Dezember 2016)

Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich meinen eröffnungs Beitrag etwas schroffer geschrieben habe, als er klingen sollte.  Und Weihnachten existiert für mich nicht, deshalb vergesse ich es gerne    der rest der welt is da natürlich anders, das is klar

Und das paket liegt übrigens immernoch bei caseking.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## drstoecker (9. Dezember 2016)

Versuch das doch gleich nochmal, meist dauert das auch was mit dem sendungsstatus!


----------



## Agathon343 (9. Dezember 2016)

Werd ich machen ^^
Ich wollte wirklich nur das mir dem Status anregen, da caseking ansonsten ein sehr zuverlässiger Service ist.
Natürlich is es so, dass man, wenn man auf etwas wartet, ein anderes zeitgefühl erhält ;D
Wer kennt das nicht? ^^   auch dafür kann caseking natürlich nicht und ich hätte mich besser artikulieren müssen.  Um 04:00 morgens bin ich nur meistens noch nicht ganz so freundlich auf und etwas distanziert 
Dafür kann caseking natürlich erstrecht nix xD

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi Agathon343,

die Erklärung zu deinem Fall ist relativ einfach. Das Paket wurde nach 18 Uhr versandfertig(!) gepackt und ist für uns somit "Komplett abgeschlossen". Die Übergabe an den Versanddienstleister, in dem Fall GLS, fließt hier nicht in den Status ein, da dein Paket oder deine Pakete eben lediglich auf die Übergabe auf einer Palette mit vielen anderen Paketen zur Abholung bereit liegen. Nichtsdestotrotz werden wir genau das in Kürze in Angriff nehmen und liegt auf unserer ToDo Liste, unsere Statusbenachrichtigungen.

Entschuldige also die etwas verwirrende Statusmeldung. 

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## Agathon343 (9. Dezember 2016)

Bis wann werden denn die Pakete für gewöhnlich übergeben?  Bisher ist der Status unverändert ^^ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caseking-Eddi (9. Dezember 2016)

Hi Agathon343,

um 18 Uhr erfolgt die Abholung durch GLS.

Gruß,
Eddi


----------



## theGucky (10. April 2017)

Edit: Resolved... Wrong Place


----------

